# Stainless steel swirls



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife decided it was a good idea to use a scouring pad on a new kitchen sink that's only 2 months old and has caused a lot of swirl marks on the drainer side which is very noticeable in the right light (pic attached).
I have a DA polisher but I don't think that the polisher is a good idea and I'm concerned that the polisher might cause the finish to be too polished/shiny instead of a silk finish. I'm guessing that the best solution would be to use a metal polish and buff along the grain, but would a metal polish be best to use (any suggestions if so?) or could a paint polish like Sonax 04-06 work? That's all I have at the moment.

Any advice or suggestions on how to remove the swirls are welcome!

TIA


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Whatever you do you will loose the silk finish, as that is bead blasted.
So either you have to live with the scratches, or you have to polish it up to mirror finish (a pig of a job) and see every mark. 
I have given up on kitchen sinks a long time ago, they all scratch except our Belfast sink


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Is the Silk effect "grain" running in a straight line across the sink? (i cant tell from the pic)

If so, it probably been put on by a flap wheel and can sometimes be repaired /camouflaged by very carefully pressing and dragging a ball of very fine wire wool along the same grain.

Have a look on the interweb about how to get scratches out of silk / matt finish watch bracelets - it might be relevant to concealing the damage on your sink.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> Is the Silk effect "grain" running in a straight line across the sink? (i cant tell from the pic)
> 
> If so, it probably been put on by a flap wheel and can sometimes be repaired /camouflaged by very carefully pressing and dragging a ball of very fine wire wool along the same grain.
> 
> Have a look on the interweb about how to get scratches out of silk / matt finish watch bracelets - it might be relevant to concealing the damage on your sink.


I had a good look at the sink and it looks like the finish is sandblasted on. I doubt I'd be able to get the same silk/satin finish without a lot of work and using the right product. Decided to live with the scratches and buy a silicone matt to lay on the drainer to protect and reduce waterspots.

The sink is very similar to the one attached, the drainer section has a large flat section.


----------

